# 350 legend vs 50 cal muzzy



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

bowhunter426 said:


> That is the marketing image I mentioned. The full marketing material and FAQ refer to it as the fastest in regards to straight wall cartridges that fall under specific regulations.
> (The image is what most see and take note of ,but yes you are right the full report spells it out in full.)...
> View attachment 868155


----------

